# Taxes - genuine professional advice



## Snowbuddy (Sep 5, 2020)

Hola - looking for professional tax advice for retiree leaving Canada to Mexico.

Interested to know how capital gains rates on Mexican exchange stocks rates can lower taxes.

I would be resident Mexico, give up Canada residence.

Thank you


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

Recommend you hire a genuine professional Mexican accountant. Free advice is worth what you pay for it.

A couple very quick internet searches reveals capital gains tax rate in Mexico is 25%, compared to 50% in canada, and 0% in costa rica. Also 0% in many Caribbean island states.

Capital Gains Tax in Mexico | Mexican Capital Gains Rate


----------



## Snowbuddy (Sep 5, 2020)

Thank you Eastwind - I should have been clearer in my original post - I am looking for a recommendation for a tax professional that is Mexico based, familiar with Canadian expat tax scenarios. 

I am fully prepared to pay for the advice. I want to deal with a pro.


----------

